# Best Duck Call for Beginner



## BuckeyeZac

I have spent nearly the last year teaching myself how to call on Buck Gardner duck calls. I wanted to hear ya'lls opinions on duck calls. 

1. Which ones must be on my lanyard and why? 
2. What difference does price make on quality? (I have 3 calls under $70)

Thanks!

-Zac


----------



## Matt Hougan

The best duck call is the one you can afford, you have confidence in and the one that kills ducks.

Outside that you will get opinions as far and wide as you can imagine. Nothing wrong with Bucks calls at all.


----------



## Nelliboy2

You first need to figuare out your style of calling (lots of voice, using your lernex). Then you can identify your best call. The best you can do is go to a boot camp and literally pick up every call and try it out. EVERY call will sound different.

I like RNT short barrells and Dasiy cutters alot because they are loud and raspy. They will never leave my lanyard until I die. I am a single reed guy through and through, I Love the way a single reed handles and how ducky it is once you master it. But, keep in mind that a beginner it will take a lot of time and practice to not crack over. I also like Toxics NBD and QOK duck calls. I use solely my lernex to call, it allows me to vary pitch and become very finicky with the call. I am an acrylic man, I like the loud, raspy and crisp tone that you can only get with an acrylic call.Thats what works for me, but everyone is differnt.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

I have found that Duck Commander calls are very easy to blow and sound good for the price.


----------



## big_fish

this sounds like a loaded question.Why didnt you ask who was the best football team lol just kiddin.all good answers so far, the best is what you can afford and where are you hunting? single reeds are louder so to say more of an open water call double reeds you can get a little softer when they get close duck commanders make a triple reed seems the same as a double for me I build all of our calls and carry both single and double reeds and a couple different double reeds (barrel and inserts different size) getting your call tuned might make a differance the longer the reed the deeper the sound the shorter the higher pitched it will be just use a sharpie to mark the original position so you can put it back .what buck gardner call do you have? I started with a primos wench great little call very forgiving to a new guy rnt make good calls I have some zink ph1 and ph2 call in my collection to that are nice but in the words of Jase Robertson "it aint the call it's the caller" keep practicing and have fun thats the bottom line


----------



## freyedknot

30.00 echo duck calls will do .or rnt as mentioned. . i like timber calls even for the open water. no need to yell at em. i also have a few old faulks call from the 70 ,s that still sound great.


----------



## InlandKid

I like the buck Gardner, I have a few and they all sound good and are easy to run. You need to try them like everyone else has said, thats how you find what works for you, get one for open water and one for in the timber for the calm days and stick with those two and master them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyZ

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> I have found that Duck Commander calls are very easy to blow and sound good for the price.


I agree with that. The triple threat is real easy to blow. I also have the duck picker and classic commander. They all sound good and ducky. I try sounding like a duck, no unrealistic high balling. I've never heard a hen mallad hold her first note for 10 seconds lol. If you want to be a champion duck caller go for something different. I'm a duck killer, and these work just fine.

I also seem to loose my calls every few years, another reason no high dollar calls on my lanyard. The duck commander calls are easy to replace.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

I appreciate all of the tips fellas. I am always practicing now. I have the Mallard Magic and Two Shot of Bucks calls. I practice all the time, but haven't had any field experience yet. Drew a good blind this year so I should be able to put my practice into good use!


----------



## Nelliboy2

Where did you draw?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Nelliboy2 said:


> Where did you draw?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Alum Creek.


----------



## Minnowhead

I keep a loud call on my lanyard for when the weather is really blowin' hard. Just want to get the volume out sometimes. I also keep a softer sounding call for when the morning is calm and quiet. I just don't like blasting them in those conditions. I really like the Haydels DR-85. Very affordable. And also purchased an expensive acrylic call. The acrylic is by far the best sounding call and I find myself going for it most of the time. I don't think you need the high dollar calls to kill ducks. But if you want to venture into a nice acrylic, they are worth the investment.


----------

